# Dangerous animals licence



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone got one? Always wanted a gilla monster or gaboon viper. I am an experianced reptile handler just not poisonous ones. Any thoughts tips?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I've always wanted a cobra but no, I don't have one  There's a section on the forum for those with a DWA licence, ya know :2thumb: They could probably teach you more seeing as they DEFINITELY have one : victory: I envy them lol


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

its gila and they are venomous :lol2:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Theres a DWA section on the forum, but if you post like you id above you're not likely to get a very positve response :O(... my advice is read, study, get experience with others with years of experience and then ask for help. BTW they are venomous, not poisonous ;O) Good Luck x


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Telford said:


> Anyone got one? Always wanted a gilla monster or gaboon viper. I am an experianced reptile handler just not poisonous ones. Any thoughts tips?


Poisonous ones huh? That's a first...

Anyways, I used to hold a DWA for Buthid Scorpions. It can be a great deal of hassle- depends on what you want to keep and where you live as the exact stipulations of the liscence depend on the Local Authority.

I would imagine a liscence for a Gila would be a little easier to obtain than one for a Gaboon.


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Umm id do abit more research before you comment in the DWA section on here. Ive kept an eye on it as its an intresting section but they like to quiz the hell out of anyone new. And venemous..... They will tear you a new bumhole for a comment like that


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh, and I should have added, think really really carefully about whether you want to keep Hot species. Remember that there is no room for error with these species.

Out of curiosity, what have you kept, what do you keep, and what kind of set-up do you have for them? (I mean room in which the reptiles are kept rather than individual Viv's).


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

strictly_scales said:


> Oh, and I should have added, think really really carefully about whether you want to keep Hot species. Remember that there is no room for error with these species.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what have you kept, what do you keep, and what kind of set-up do you have for them? (I mean room in which the reptiles are kept rather than individual Viv's).


I have kept a carpet python, ball python, rainbow boa, ridge tail monitor, scorpions, spiders and I used to keep leo's breed and supply to trade. I have done some rescue work. Spent time in OZ studying retiles in WA. (as a hobby)

I have a brick outbuilding that is converted to take my reptiles it is also my jym.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Telford said:


> I have kept a carpet python, ball python, rainbow boa, ridge tail monitor, scorpions, spiders and I used to keep leo's breed and supply to trade. I have done some rescue work. Spent time in OZ studying retiles in WA. (as a hobby)
> 
> I have a brick outbuilding that is converted to take my reptiles it is also my jym.


Ok, well on the species kept side there is nothing there that would really prepare you for Venemous Reptiles- I would suggest honing your skills with a Red Tegu or a False Water Cobra to get the hang of a more powerful and aggressive species that won't potentially seriously harm you. 

And you wouldn't be granted a liscence to keep DWA if the room you want to use is of dual usage. From what I experienced, the Inspectors want a dual entry system, fully secured and lockable. Warning signs everywhere, smoke alarms, fire extinguishers, restraint equipment, meshed windows. They would want to see the exact enclosure you wish to use, how it is heated, how it would be maintained. 

It took me a solid week of escape proofing my room and producing signs, probably cost me a good £500-£600 extra pounds, and even then, when I thought I had thought of everything, they still needed to come back for a second inspection with a list of things they wanted improved.

It was a lot of hassle for a Scorp that I aquired by accident and has never caused a fatality, so I drea to think what they would have done if I had asked for a Puff Adder.


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

strictly_scales said:


> Ok, well on the species kept side there is nothing there that would really prepare you for Venemous Reptiles- I would suggest honing your skills with a Red Tegu or a False Water Cobra to get the hang of a more powerful and aggressive species that won't potentially seriously harm you.
> 
> And you wouldn't be granted a liscence to keep DWA if the room you want to use is of dual usage. From what I experienced, the Inspectors want a dual entry system, fully secured and lockable. Warning signs everywhere, smoke alarms, fire extinguishers, restraint equipment, meshed windows. They would want to see the exact enclosure you wish to use, how it is heated, how it would be maintained.
> 
> ...


thanks for your input. Food for thought. Maybe its a pipe dream.
Would look into the miniature camen side too.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

It really does depend on location. I'm in North Somerset, and my licence was number 0001, so they had never dealt with someone wanting a DWA before...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I would definately try the DWA section of this forum. There are some seriously knowlegable people who frequent there. Just do your homework before hand


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

i know some one who has venemous and i have been up close to them and my god there scary,,and ive been in an enclosure with 2 rattlers i wouldnt do it again believe me the furthest ide go is a caimen (dwarf)


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

A few people have them in this country. Hence the 'DWA Species' section of this Forum....Ask there, they will be abled to give you some good advice in applying for a lisence.

I, too want a Gab, and a Gila, and many other DWA Scheduled species, but that doesn't mean I'll get one anytime soon...


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> I would imagine a liscence for a Gila would be a little easier to obtain than one for a Gaboon.


 
No, it's the same lisence...Just a completely different animal. Being bitten by a Gila, would probably be VERY painful, being bitten by a Gab, would also be VERY painful, and without a trip to the hospital, you will more then likely end up on a morgue slab....


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Animals that are on the DWA, are on there for a reason.

The Dangerous Wild Animals Act is not to protect the keeper, but to protect the public...Which is why you need an inspection, ensuring your room is safe prior to issueing the lisence. DWA animals have the abilitie to do serious damage, and or cause death. A death to a member of the public, wouldn't look very good on the Reptile Community, now would it?

Ask the guys there of what they advise, once you've asked them, phone your local council, take both sets of advise into concideration, and have a good, long think if that is what you want to do.

If you're bitten by either of the animals you have stated you'd like to keep, you're going to have a very bad day/week/month(s) - The best to ask on this forum concerning reptiles, is Paul Rowley (PDR) who is a highly experienced Professional Herpetologist, working exclusively with venomous reptiles at the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine. Dave Nixon (Pythondave82), Tom Charlton (Aziemops), Al Hyde, Leecb01 and a few others aswell. They are all registered here.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> No, it's the same lisence...Just a completely different animal. Being bitten by a Gila, would probably be VERY painful, being bitten by a Gab, would also be VERY painful, and without a trip to the hospital, you will more then likely end up on a morgue slab....


I know its the same licence, but at least in my County, the difficulty of obtaining said licence is dependant on the species you want to keep. I know that where I am, I could probably get a licence for a Dwarf Caimen or a Gila relatively easily, now I know what they are looking for, but for a Puff Adder or a Gaboon, I probably couldn't, no matter how experienced I was, or what set-up I had.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

strictly_scales said:


> I know its the same licence, but at least in my County, the difficulty of obtaining said licence is dependant on the species you want to keep. I know that where I am, I could probably get a licence for a Dwarf Caimen or a Gila relatively easily, now I know what they are looking for, but for a Puff Adder or a Gaboon, I probably couldn't, no matter how experienced I was, or what set-up I had.


 
Probably because Puff Adders, and Gaboons are much more dangerous than any Dwarf Caimen, or Gila Monster.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

so can i have a "GILLA THATS POISONIOUS" Then


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> so can i have a "GILLA THATS POISONIOUS" Then


 
Yeah, aslong as you don't eat it. :lol2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Yeah, aslong as you don't eat it. :lol2:


 
Oh...and to the OP....If you can't tell the difference, and use the correct terms such as Poisonous for poisonous and Venomous for venomous, you really shouldn't even be thinking about Venomous exotics.....LOL!

Remember this:

All venoms, are poisons, but not all poisons are venoms. 

Venomous = It is dangerous if it bites or stings you (with the exception of raw, extracted venom, or spitting cobras....venom in a mucas membrane is VERY bad news). Like a snake, or a wasp
Poisonous = It is dangerous if you bite or eat it, or ingest it in any other way like through mucas membranes. like some mushrooms etc.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

ok viperlover i will try not to consume my gillla:lol2:

Also well said Viper lover:2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> ok viperlover i will try not to consume my gillla:lol2:


 
I dunno, though...I wouldn't mind trying those Gila burgers, with extra salt and poison!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, I think this thread should be closed. The OP has been advised to make a thread asking for advice on the DWA Section, he isn't going to get that specialist, well meant advice on the Lizards section...


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

ummm just before the thread is closed i would like to invite u for a bbq xx:2thumb:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> ummm just before the thread is closed i would like to invite u for a bbq xx:2thumb:


 
Great! I'll bring some poisonous snakes, and some poisonous lizards for us to try. We can send our taste results to Gordon Ramsey....could even type them up while wer're sat on the bog the next morning!


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

ViperLover said:


> Oh...and to the OP....If you can't tell the difference, and use the correct terms such as Poisonous for poisonous and Venomous for venomous, you really shouldn't even be thinking about Venomous exotics.....LOL!
> 
> Remember this:
> 
> ...


Point taken :notworthy: was going to put venomous but thought gila monsters had poisonous saliva or is that komodo's?


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

strictly_scales said:


> Oh, and I should have added, think really really carefully about whether you want to keep Hot species. Remember that there is no room for error with these species.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what have you kept, what do you keep, and what kind of set-up do you have for them? (I mean room in which the reptiles are kept rather than individual Viv's).


I did keep a 18mth old bosc for a year it was a rescue. Very nasty animal that was neglected.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> To be perfectly honest, I think this thread should be closed. The OP has been advised to make a thread asking for advice on the DWA Section, he isn't going to get that specialist, well meant advice on the Lizards section...


James. This is where you let yourself down.... One bit of success and you're on one... What right do you have to close someone else's thread??


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

James, I thought you were going to "button it" as you put it on VenomLand forum? because you were desperate to make amends and salvage some respect and credibility. Here you are, again, spouting the same cr*p that you've gleaned from other people and passing it off as your own knowledge and experience. How the hell do you have the audacity to advise anyone on any aspect of reptile or amphibian keeping when you yourself have precisely b*gger all experience?

With you it's a case of S.S.D.D isn't it?


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

ViperLover said:


> Great! I'll bring some poisonous snakes, and some poisonous lizards for us to try. We can send our taste results to Gordon Ramsey....could even type them up while wer're sat on the bog the next morning!


A bit new to this computer stuff your comment at the bottom of your response. Does that mean I am ok to touch poison frogs of the amazon but not eat them?:lol2:


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone who responded with constructive advice.


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

do yourself a favour and ignore that idiot viperlover, he has NO experience with any animals bar a labrador which he cant be bothered to walk, there are a number of very experienced keepers on here who will give you sound advice but he is not one of them


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

paulrimmer69 said:


> do yourself a favour and ignore that idiot viperlover, he has NO experience with any animals bar a labrador which he cant be bothered to walk, there are a number of very experienced keepers on here who will give you sound advice but he is not one of them


Thanks for the comment much appreciated. I am a bit wound up with the idiot. I have done stacks of rescue, rehabilitation and re-education with people who dont want to care for there animals or have been misled by poor retailers. All at a cost from my own pocket. This is a new area/venture for me so good help is greatfully received.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Telford said:


> Thanks for the comment much appreciated. I am a bit wound up with the idiot. I have done stacks of rescue, rehabilitation and re-education with people who dont want to care for there animals or have been misled by poor retailers. All at a cost from my own pocket. This is a new area/venture for me so good help is greatfully received.


 You should try and talk to stuart douglas, the ones with the real knowlege wont reply to these kind of threads, probably because theres a new one every day tbh. viperlover's a wannabe hot keeper hes giving advice but not from experience. no offence meant viperlover.: victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> You should try and talk to stuart douglas, the ones with the real knowlege wont reply to these kind of threads, probably because theres a new one every day tbh. viperlover's a wannabe hot keeper hes giving advice but not from experience. no offence meant viperlover.: victory:


i dont think would be corse for offence your just speeking the bloody truth bud


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> i dont think would be corse for offence your just speeking the bloody truth bud


 :lol2: well yeh but they are dishing out infractions willy nilly at the mo.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> :lol2: well yeh but they are dishing out infractions willy nilly at the mo.


 
Good point "toodles in the cuboard to hide"


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Good point "toodles in the cuboard to hide"


 haha:2thumb:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> James, I thought you were going to "button it" as you put it on VenomLand forum? because you were desperate to make amends and salvage some respect and credibility. Here you are, again, spouting the same cr*p that you've gleaned from other people and passing it off as your own knowledge and experience. How the hell do you have the audacity to advise anyone on any aspect of reptile or amphibian keeping when you yourself have precisely b*gger all experience?
> 
> With you it's a case of S.S.D.D isn't it?


Well I wholeheartedly second Stuarts comments and I really do not care if VL is offended.... not after all the extremely rude and insulting comments he has posted elsewhere regarding myself and other Professional Herpetologists and Private Venomous Keepers!

The incredible thing is that he actually wants to pursue a career in Herpetology with special emphasis on working with venomous species, yet all he has done is drive a huge wedge between him and virtually anyone who could have helped him!:whistling2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

PDR said:


> Well I wholeheartedly second Stuarts comments and I really do not care if VL is offended.... not after all the extremely rude and insulting comments he has posted elsewhere regarding myself and other Professional Herpetologists and Private Venomous Keepers!
> 
> The incredible thing is that he actually wants to pursue a career in Herpetology with special emphasis on working with venomous species, yet all he has done is drive a huge wedge between him and virtually anyone who could have helped him!:whistling2:


I looked into Herpetology recently, i dont think i'll be able to keep up the biology, its not exactly my strong point. Would be a pleasure to work with reptiles as a career though, unfortunately its not the easiest of professions to get into.
PDR if you dont mind me asking how did you find studying Herpetology? obviously fascinating but on a demanding/ difficulty level?
Thanks, Sam.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

STReptiles said:


> I looked into Herpetology recently, i dont think i'll be able to keep up the biology, its not exactly my strong point. Would be a pleasure to work with reptiles as a career though, unfortunately its not the easiest of professions to get into.
> PDR if you dont mind me asking how did you find studying Herpetology? obviously fascinating but on a demanding/ difficulty level?
> Thanks, Sam.


To be honest I never followed an academic route.
I started keeping snakes when I was 6 years old. Left school and started at Chester Zoo (1979-1992), then LSTM 1993 onwards... trained on the job / self taught.
It was a lot easier back then, plus my Father and Grandmother worked at the Zoo so I guess a bit of nepotism was involved, but when I applied for the zoo job I did have 10 years of reptile keeping experience which was important.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

PDR said:


> then LSTM 1993 onwards... trained on the job / self taught.
> *It was a lot easier back then*,


Why was that Paul???? Did they put corks on the fangs back then....:Na_Na_Na_Na:
:blush:*Runs and hides. quickly*:blush:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

PDR said:


> To be honest I never followed an academic route.
> I started keeping snakes when I was 6 years old. Left school and started at Chester Zoo (1979-1992), then LSTM 1993 onwards... trained on the job / self taught.
> It was a lot easier back then, plus my Father and Grandmother worked at the Zoo so I guess a bit of nepotism was involved, but when I applied for the zoo job I did have 10 years of reptile keeping experience which was important.[/QUOTEThanks, ive been keeping reptiles since i was 4 or 5 well amphibian was my first, a whites tree frog then i bred corn snakes when i was 14, before that i kept garters etc etc. ive kept all the other common pet reptiles inbetween. I also applied to every zoo and reptile shop in the south west for voluntery work with no success. Seems its a hard thing to get into nowadays.
> : victory:


----------



## Telford (Mar 17, 2010)

I am hoping to move to OZ in the future. Talked to a very nice guy from Armadale reptiles in Perth who showed me around the hots at what I would consider close quarters. He then proceeded to invite me to a reptile show at Perth Zoo that he was giving a talk on. Told him my plans for the future which he advised me on. One day with all the training hopefully I will be there catching and relocating snakes in the wild. :mf_dribble:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Well for one thing we did not have our hands tied by health and safety regulations..... 
I would not be able to have the close, hands on contact with snakes that I do have if I worked in any British Zoo nowadays.


----------

